# 27th CHICAGO OAK FOREST BICYCLE SWAP MEET, SUNDAY MAY 19, 2012



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 21, 2013)

27th CHICAGO OAK FOREST BICYCLE SWAP MEET
COME TO SEE OR BUY! NO CHARGE TO LOOK!
CLASSIC & ANTIQUE BIKES & PARTS FOR SALE!
COME ONE, COME ALL! 50 PLUS SELLERS!
NO CHARGE TO SEE ALL THE BIKES!
EMPTY YOUR GARAGE OR BASEMENT
AND BRING YOUR OWN BIKES TO SELL!
LOTS OF SWAP SPACES AVAILABLE $20.
(Swap space consists of 2 adjoining car parking spaces)
NO RESERVATIONS NEEDED!
========================
SUNDAY MAY 19, 2012
7:00 A.M. TO 1:00 P.M
OAK FOREST PARK DISTRICT
15601 S. CENTRAL AVENUE (5600 WEST)
OAK FOREST, ILLINOIS 60452

FOR MORE INFORMATION CALL
ED BOROS
708 606 8107


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Apr 21, 2013)

WES PINCHOT said:


> 27th CHICAGO OAK FOREST BICYCLE SWAP MEET
> COME TO SEE OR BUY! NO CHARGE TO LOOK!
> CLASSIC & ANTIQUE BIKES & PARTS FOR SALE!
> COME ONE, COME ALL! 50 PLUS SELLERS!
> ...



Where you been Wes!?... We have been worried!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 29, 2013)

*Don't miss the next chicago area swap meet!*

The fender doctor made it to ann arbor and will
be in oak forest on may 19!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 18, 2013)

ARE THERE ANY CABERS COMING TO THE
 27th CHICAGO OAK FOREST BICYCLE SWAP MEET? 
SUNDAY MAY 19, 2012
7:00 A.M. TO 1:00 P.M
OAK FOREST PARK DISTRICT
15601 S. CENTRAL AVENUE (5600 WEST)
OAK FOREST, ILLINOIS 60452


----------

